# Spider ID (new mommy!) egg sac- photos attached



## Roski (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey everyone! 
I took in this little critter not more than 2 weeks ago, lodging under my friend's backyard barbeque at Côte-Nord, Montreal. She was quite beautiful, and I had an excess of crickets at the time, so I decided to temporarily adopt her and send her on her way when she's nice and fat from gut loaded crickets.

Imagine my surprise when I woke up this morning to an egg sac! 

I was wondering if anyone could ID her, and more importantly give any general tips on care of a new mommy :? 

Will she be disregarding food if I tried to feed her, would the crickets pose as a threat, temperature and humidity control, etc? 

She's 4-4.5" in legspan.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like Dolomedes tenebrosus, congrats


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 21, 2009)

yep, vote for a dolomedes from me  congrats, pretty cool spider!!


----------



## Roski (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 21, 2009)

*Nice!!*

Gorgeous girl u have there.

 If the egg sac is attached to her spinneretts, I don't see why she wouldn't take prey. Try pinhead crickets, if she doesn't prey on them, take the crickets out.


----------



## Roski (Jun 21, 2009)

just worried that provocation might cause her to abandon her egg sac, really. individual spiders can be so unpredictable! And thanks! So far, she's being a diligent mother, still got her palps and chelicerae tightly wrapped around the silk ball


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 21, 2009)

she'll eat. all my mommas have eaten with sacs.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 21, 2009)

In the Pisauridae family, the mommies carry the sac in their fangs. Not sure if she'll pick it up again if she drops it for food.

It's the Lycosidae (wolf spiders) that attaches the sac to their spinnerets.


----------



## toolrick (Jun 21, 2009)

@i_spy_ocelli:

If you give her food and she drops the egg sack, I do not think she will be able to pick the sack again.
Maybe give her time and do not stress her, when she is ready to leave the sack, she will receive food again.

Ricardo


----------



## Roski (Jun 21, 2009)

The abdomen is bent in a protective position (see first pic) but the spinnerets don't seem to actually be attached to the sac and it's the palps and chelicerae that are carrying the load. 

I did a little research, and it seems that she will put down the egg sac about a day before they hatch, so I think I'll wait it out


----------

